# Bowhunting the Turtle Mountains



## Cross Roads Range Directo (Mar 11, 2004)

I am new to the area, just moved up here from Minnesota. I am the Director at Cross Roads Range Bible Camp. I am also an avid bowhunter. Just wondering how the hunting is between Dunseith and St. John. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mike Rusch


----------

